# First Fish Journal



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi!!! I'm setting up a 3.5 gallon tank for my first fish, and I thought now would be a good time to start a journal. I have no fish in it yet... But I will soon.
I attached a image of the gravel, and because I can't attach more than one photo at a time I'll attach an image of the tank, filter, and my one decor later. I'll purchase a leaf hammock and a silk plant soon.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while, and a lot has happened. 
Thursday, at Petsmart I saw a Dalmatian betta, but, I hesitated buying him.
Luckily when I came back the next day, he was still there!
The tank wasn't ready yet so I was planning to keep him in the cup until I got the tank ready. But then I saw he was moving very slowly... Then I saw 2 red marks on his back. I thought it was cuts, so I put him in a slightly bigger bowl with clean water.
He got slowly better, but he was still slow, because the bowl tempature was only 71°. 
The next day we washed out the 3.5gallon, and we saw almost immediate results when we put him in. 
He's still lazy but not lethargic, and he is eating well.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Nice find! I haven't seen a dalmatian betta before, he is very cute. Have you started setting up his tank yet?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, he is in his tank.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I've done some research and I think he is a marble not a Dalmatian.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

He's marbling!!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

We just completed a successful water change.
We put him in the cup he came in while we were cleaning the tank, and fed him a freeze-dried bloodworm so he doesn't get to scared next time. He didn't seem too stressed out.
He is marbling more, and I will post a picture soon!


----------



## Dom66 (May 31, 2015)

Nice to see your beta is doing well. Hope you have a great time having him.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't posted on this in a long time! Pi is a totally different colour!
I'm away and have someone else looking after him, but I'll post the most recent picture I have. His fins are starting to turn red! I wouldn't be suprised if he is even more red now!!!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Other News*

I got Pi some Omega One Betta Buffet pellets, to replace his National Geographic pellets. I still occasionally give Pi a National Geographic pellet, or a freeze-dried bloodworm, just to vary his diet. I also got Pi a Marimo moss ball, which he adores!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

We moved Gabe's tank downstairs today because he seemed a little lonely alone upstairs 

Pi starting fin biting a few weeks ago... *facepalm*
I'll be giving Pi a water change today.


----------

